# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Some Collection...must c it

## S0nu



----------


## pinkyraja

mashallah nice post

----------


## Ash

nice, Thanks 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Zaheer

v. good sharing sonu.
JazakAllah.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Very nice sharing :givefl;

----------


## manni9

Jazak Allah.
Good work buddy keep it up!!! :applaud;

----------


## Majid

Jazakullah 

Keep it up

----------


## syedmd78

Anyone could translate so that who dont knw to read they can understand it and its easey to spread instead of keeping with us

----------


## RAHEN

HAzrat Muhammad (peace be upon him)

-)Insaaf ki ghari barson ki ibadat se behtar hai
-)jab mango tau khuda se mango aur jab madad chaho tau ALLAH se chaho
-)jo shaks sone chandi k bartan mein khata hai ALLAH us k pait ko jahannam ki aag mein bhar de ga
-)jahannami log khud pasand, khud parast, mutakabbir, harees aur bakheel hote hain
-)jo baat tum ko shak mein dale woh chor do
-)jis ne meri kabar ki ziarat ki us par meri shafaat wajib hogi.
-)jab neki tumhe masroor kare aur burayi afsarda kare tau tum mumin ho
-)jo doosron par reham nahi karta khuda us par reham nahi karta
-)jis bartan ko dhaka na gaya ho us ka pani mat piyo
-)maal daron k paas kam jaya karo taakey ALLAH ki naimatein tumhari nigah mein zaleel -o- khuwaar na hon.


Hazrat Ayshah saddiqa (RA)
-)mehmaan k waaste ziada kharch karo kyunki yeh israaf mein se nahi
-)kam khana tamam bemarion ka ilaj hai aur shukur seeri beemari ki jar hai
-)jab maada bhar jaye tau kuwat-e-fikar kamzoor par jati hai aur hikmat -0- danish ki salahiyatein gungi ho jati hain...
-) tumhare vaaste khair yehi hai k shar se baaz raho

more will be updated when i see response.

----------


## Sonhal

JazakAllah azzawajal plz keep sharing

----------


## raiazlan

Jazak Allah very nice post

----------


## daroowala

this is difficult

----------


## Shades

Nice post Rahen... But 1 correction
-)jis ne meri kabar ki ziarat ki us par meri shafaat wajib hogi... ( I dont think its the case, we gotta see the authenticity of this tradition )

----------


## daroowala

hi there this is very...

----------


## daroowala

hfjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## daroowala

fhxjdjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## daroowala

fhjmfdhmnfdhjdfhj

----------


## daroowala

fdhjdfhjdfhjndfhjnfdndf

----------


## daroowala

dfhjmghmgmgdhmndh

----------


## daroowala

j,h,gm,hm,fgjmfgmfgmj

----------


## daroowala

dghmdghmdghmdgmdgmdgmdgm

----------


## daroowala

dfjhmgdmhfgmhdghmdghmg

----------


## daroowala

fhbndfbndbnfsnsfngsfn

----------

